# Beware of dog signs



## jhon (Apr 28, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with posting "beware of dog" sign? Some people say that it is better to post "guard dog on duty". I have new neighbors and I don't want them or their kids to put their hands through my fence.
.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It depends on where you live. In some states you're liable if you DON'T put up warning signs and something happens, in other states warning signs can be used against you as an admission that you knew your dog was dangerous. It's best to check the laws in your own state.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Check your state laws. Here, it doesn't matter what you post. If your dog bites, it's still on you. We had the same problem with our neighbors when we first moved in. Their kid actually went so far as to walk into our house and into our fenced back yard... yet was afraid of dogs. Something was wrong with that kid. I talked to the parents. You should do the same. I still have signs posted, but they won't help me if my dog bites someone sticking their hands, etc. through the fence.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I do have a sign on the outside breezeway door leading into the backyard: head drawing of a GSD with the words "I watch here" . The fence is a 6 ft. chainlink. Both gates are locked. I also lock the outside breezeway door. Only balls, a toy plane, and a retriever toy have come over the fence - no people. My neighbors know I will put their toys back on the otherside of the fence.


----------



## jhon (Apr 28, 2012)

The neighbors were not even in the neighborhood 24 hrs. and we were all complaining about the 6 chihuahuas that they had running loss.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Around here people use those signs and they don't even have a dog, lol. They deter break-ins. As far as I know the sign is not any admission of guilt or anything like that. _*If you own a dog you are liable for its actions whether you have a sign or not!*_ I thought about getting one but don't really need one, since anyone close enough to see the sign would already know there are dogs here.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

And the thing that makes me mad is, if your GSD would hurt the poor little babies, it would be the big bad german shepherd. Gads, make me so mad. people with little uncontrolable dogs


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

What state are you in? In Florida, if you post a sign that says "Bad Dog," you aren't liable if the dog bites someone on your property (young kids excluded). But it has to say those exact words. Might be worth checking to see if your state has something similar.


----------



## jhon (Apr 28, 2012)

I live in Texas.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

In California, any sign that implies your dog would hurt a person, makes you liable should your dog actually do so. Doesn't matter if the person is trespassing or breaking in or whatever--they can still sue you and win if your dog bites them. In legal terms, the fact is this: by putting up a "Beware of Dog" sign, you're admitting you have a vicious dog, and by allowing it to run in your yard, you're creating a risk to the public.

Now, if you post a sign saying something to the effect of "There's a benign dog in the yard", you have some protection because it says nothing about the dog hurting anyone. If someone is up to no good, they may see a sign with the word "Dog" on it, and decide to go to another house for their misdeeds. However, should the idiot come into your yard and get bitten, and try to sue you over it, you can argue you had no idea your dog would bite someone. That's why you didn't put up a sign that said "Beware of Dog" or anything like it.

In other areas, the law may differ. There are some places where you are required to post "Beware of Dog" signs so that the public is aware of the risk, and you could get sued if you DON'T post this type of sign. Best to check with a lawyer to find out what the laws are in your area, and the best type of wording to use on your sign.

You can have custom signs made at buildasign.com. You can design it however you want and you can even use your own photos. It's surprisingly affordable, too--I think mine was about $30 for a 18" x 24" aluminum, full color sign, and the second one was about half that. Mine says "Dogs in Yard - Do Not Enter" in both English and Spanish, with a picture of an alert-looking German Shepherd (no teeth showing or anything). I figure that pretty much covers everyone except blind people.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Freestep said:


> In California, any sign that implies your dog would hurt a person, makes you liable should your dog actually do so. Doesn't matter if the person is trespassing or breaking in or whatever--they can still sue you and win if your dog bites them. In legal terms, the fact is this: by putting up a "Beware of Dog" sign, you're admitting you have a vicious dog, and by allowing it to run in your yard, you're creating a risk to the public.


I don't really understand this because if a dog bites someone on your property you are liable regardless. Does that mean you are not liable if you don't have a sign? Nope. Just by having a dog in general there is a risk to the public. I've never heard of anyone being punished more severely only because they had a sign. I've heard of people being taken to court and held liable for dog bites that happened on their property when there was no sign involved. If my dog bit someone on my property I'd be dealing with home owner's insurance agent and I don't have such a sign. People can sue if your dog bites even while they were trespassing sign or no sign. I know someone who was sued and lost when some kids trespassed onto his property, dove off his dock into shallow water, and got hurt. He lost because he did *not* have a sign despite the fact that the kids were trespassing and just doing something only an idiot would do even if the had been invited.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I've heard of people being taken to court and held liable for dog bites that happened on their property when there was no sign involved.


Oh yes, you can still be liable--each case is different, but having a "Beware of Dog" sign in this state is just one more piece of evidence against you. I know... it makes no sense, but that's the way things are. Or so the lawyers tell me.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

You can have custom signs made at buildasign.com. You can design it however you want and you can even use your own photos. It's surprisingly affordable, too--I think mine was about $30 for a 18" x 24" aluminum, full color sign, and the second one was about half that. Mine says "Dogs in Yard - Do Not Enter" in both English and Spanish, with a picture of an alert-looking German Shepherd (no teeth showing or anything). I figure that pretty much covers everyone except blind people. 
------------------------------
Good idea here...I think I'll get one of these. Thanks for posting.
Kat


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Living in Florida I have the legal *BAD DOG* sign, but also a *STOP! DOGS IN YARD!* sign ... both are on the gate!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was advised by my localAC to use NO TRESPASSING signs which I have, plus on the fence I made a sign that says "Do Not Feed Fingers to the Dogs, this is NOT a Zoo".


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Freestep said:


> In California, any sign that implies your dog would hurt a person, makes you liable should your dog actually do so. Doesn't matter if the person is trespassing or breaking in or whatever--they can still sue you and win if your dog bites them. In legal terms, the fact is this: by putting up a "Beware of Dog" sign, you're admitting you have a vicious dog, and by allowing it to run in your yard, you're creating a risk to the public.
> 
> Now, if you post a sign saying something to the effect of "There's a benign dog in the yard", you have some protection because it says nothing about the dog hurting anyone. If someone is up to no good, they may see a sign with the word "Dog" on it, and decide to go to another house for their misdeeds. However, should the idiot come into your yard and get bitten, and try to sue you over it, you can argue you had no idea your dog would bite someone. That's why you didn't put up a sign that said "Beware of Dog" or anything like it.


What if that beware of dog sign is for the house, not the yard and the person broken into your house and got bitten? Is that still your dog's fault?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> What state are you in? In Florida, if you post a sign that says "Bad Dog," you aren't liable if the dog bites someone on your property (young kids excluded). But it has to say those exact words. Might be worth checking to see if your state has something similar.


LOL! Really? "Bad Dog?" What does that even mean?? :rofl: The law should be written such that the sign needs to say "Badass Dog" -at least that would make sense.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If memory serves...in the state of Texas, you can have a 'Beware of Dog' sign on your property as a warning to the public that you have a dog on your property, but you must show that your dog is safely housed within those property lines. It has to be by a fence of some sort that keeps *people* off your property and seperates them from the dog. 

Using an invisable fence or staking your dog off on your property creates an attractive nuisance to the public and can leave you at fault if they wander onto your property. 

Of course, just like anywhere else - anybody can file a law suit. You can do everything to protect you (and your dog) and still find yourself defending your rights in court.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Living in CA, I agree with Cassidys' Mom and Freestep. Right now I have a political sign that alerts people there is a GSD inside, but does not hint of anything dangerous. It says my GSD is smarter than (bleep, bleep).

On my car I have a pink heart decal with a silhouette of a darker pink GSD within the heart.

Otherwise the No Trespassing is good. There are signs made with just a neutral icon of a GSD, or you could put GSD Inside or In yard as KatsMuse advised - it would also alert fire and paramedics.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My signs say "Dog on Premises' and 'No Trespassing' One each for all three gates.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lilie said:


> Of course, just like anywhere else - anybody can file a law suit. You can do everything to protect you (and your dog) and still find yourself defending your rights in court.



This. Having a sign or not having a sign does not protect you from a law suit.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Nexty to the front door & on both gates: "German Shepherd Lives Here" with GSD profile. "Beware of " ANYTHING signs in CA means you admit guilt for SOMETHING - always out to protect the bad guy.

Also have a sign that reads, "This House Protected by a 12-ga Shotgun 4 nights a Week. You Guess Which 4."


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

People are citing civil lawsuits (getting sued, covering liability, etc). Tort law is not about proving someone is "guilty".


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

wildo said:


> LOL! Really? "Bad Dog?" What does that even mean?? :rofl: The law should be written such that the sign needs to say "Badass Dog" -at least that would make sense.


While I like the wording you came up with better, the BAD DOG sign law was written so even a very young child can read it and understand the words.


----------



## jhon (Apr 28, 2012)

I checked with the local police dept. and they were saying that a fence around your property should say it all, but a "beware of dog" sign is not admitting that you have a dangerous dog. I definetly will be checking into the web site and make a sign in Spanish too, that way there is no confusion.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 8.5" x 11" head-shot color photos of my GSD and my rottie mix hanging prominently in my front window. The captions read "NOTICE: German Shepherd Dog On Property" (and of course, "...Rottweiler on Property". Very convincing, esp when the actual dogs are sitting in the window under their photos. Sign on the fence just says "Dogs in Yard".


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I have signs on both gates and one in window. Keep gates locked. Like you say with neighbor kids, we had new move in over summer, even told them nicely not to climb on fence, don't try to pet thru fence as I saw them do it, but still walked around corner and youngest had his whole arm thru fence petting our little pit bull! Hooch is very sweet, but still got a little stern, said I asked u not to put your hands thru fence, called his brother over and told same, then their mom came out and I told what happened, so far haven't seen him do again but some kids just like to do what they want sometimes I guess.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh, and once before that the same little boy had even said, "pitbulls are bad dogs". I wish people would teach kids how to act around animals! We've had the teasers, screamers, etc. sorry for the rant, got a little away from subject! We keep all dogs inside when gone and they come in out while we're home,I go out with them most of time!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Bear L said:


> What if that beware of dog sign is for the house, not the yard and the person broken into your house and got bitten? Is that still your dog's fault?


If someone breaks into your house and gets bitten, they can still sue you. Whether or not they win the lawsuit is another story. I am not sure how it would break down if someone forced entry into your home, vs. just walking in through an unlocked door.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

I am in Los Angeles (probably the most sue happy place in CA) and I have "Beware of Dog" signs on my two gates. It's really there to keep people from even trying to get into my backyard. While I do hope the signs scare people I know my GSD would never hurt anyone unless she or one of the little dogs was threatened and even then I don't think she would ever bite. She would just bark and sound scary.

Now I feel like I might be able to make the argument that the "Beware of Dog" sign was meant to be informational. Beware of the dog and don't let him out? Beware of the dog because you might be slobbered all over you from kisses? Beware of dog because of all the piles of poo? I could probably come up with more. I might not win but I would fight it hard.

I'll have to look into that build a sign website.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i have a big no trespassing sign if someone puts their arm over my fence is that considered trespassing? 


why are there so many stupid people out there? I just dont get it? They would stick their face in a chain saw or a lions cage, or a bears face also.


What about putting electric wire on the outside of your fence? booby trapping it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

pets4life said:


> i have a big no trespassing sign if someone puts their arm over my fence is that considered trespassing?


All I know is, if someone puts their hand inside your fence and gets bitten, they can sue you and win. You should have had a tighter, or taller, or stronger fence if you own a biting dog.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

IMO a 'beware of dog' does not have to mean your dog is dangerous. it just tells people to be aware that you have a dog.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

pets4life said:


> i have a big no trespassing sign if someone puts their arm over my fence is that considered trespassing?
> 
> 
> why are there so many stupid people out there? I just dont get it? They would stick their face in a chain saw or a lions cage, or a bears face also.
> ...


You should ask law enforcement in your area. I live in a condo. Behind our back patio is a small green belt. About 10 years ago we had problems with people using drugs and sleeping behind our fence and just using it as a cut through.

I asked the police, since it is private property can these people be cited? The police said for them to enforce anything we had to put up No Trespassing signs. So I got the condo association to put them up and about six months ago someone was cited for sleeping behind my neighbor's unit. What you asked seems like common sense, but many of our laws are not based on common sense.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why ask law enforcement? They aren't really involved in civil law suits which is where we might find ourselves in a dog bite incident. I doubt any penal code will specifically prohibit "Beware of Dog" signs.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We had a Beware of Dog sign in the window, but were concerned about its connotation.

We now have in the window an "in case of fire, please rescue dog" sign, which we hope covers our bases. 

My husband walks Joey through the neighborhood enough to show his presence.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Ask your insurance agent. 

Out State Farm agent said to *NOT* put any sign up.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have three signs on my 6ft wood fence. Two say Beware of Dog and the on right on the gate says, Protected by German Shepherd Security Co.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a sign posted at the back of our property that says "This Area Patrolled By White German Shepherd Security Company" with a silouhette of a fluffy GSD. It doesn't specifically SAY that she is a guard dog, or that she will bite anyone...just saying she is there. We cannot have a fence due to living on the golf course and we do not have a pool. Scarlett is never out unsupervised, but that does not stop the golfers from wandering into the yard to get their wayward golf balls. Oddly, Scarlett rarely even barks at them...until the reach some point in the yard that SHE has determined means they are in her territory. Generally, one look at her and they run the other way. 

FWIW, I also have a red, triangular sign that says MINES further out on the lot. The "Beware of Snakes" sign did not deter them, so I thought the MINES sign would. Not so much...they are a thick headed bunch, those golfers. BUT it is I who has all their balls.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I have a sign posted at the back of our property that says "This Area Patrolled By White German Shepherd Security Company" with a silouhette of a fluffy GSD. It doesn't specifically SAY that she is a guard dog, or that she will bite anyone...just saying she is there. We cannot have a fence due to living on the golf course and we do not have a pool. Scarlett is never out unsupervised, but that does not stop the golfers from wandering into the yard to get their wayward golf balls. Oddly, Scarlett rarely even barks at them...until the reach some point in the yard that SHE has determined means they are in her territory. Generally, one look at her and they run the other way.
> 
> FWIW, I also have a red, triangular sign that says MINES further out on the lot. The "Beware of Snakes" sign did not deter them, so I thought the MINES sign would. Not so much...they are a thick headed bunch, those golfers. BUT it is I who has all their balls.



If the sign doesn't deter someone, a White GSD with antlers will, lol!!


----------

